# Thoughts ...



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking for some help, I redid my tank and looking to kick it up a notch. Looking for a plant that carpets pretty easily. Currently setting up a co2 system and have two t5's 6700k's going I'm gonna be adding two more 6500k's this weekend. Any suggestions on carpeting plants. Also have sand for substrate if that makes a difference wth some Aqua root tabs.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry forgot to add specs, it's a 29 gallon pretty much cube that's why I want more light just because of the depth. Also I'm running a fluval all 303, 10lbs co2 tank atomic v3 regulator deciding to run a bubble ladder I have spiral or to by the atomic diffuser from green leaf. Any and all input is appreciated. Currently housing female Beta, m/f guppy and albino Bristol nose pleco


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

So after lots of reading I decided I didn't want the sand substrate to hold me back. I went out to aqua inspirations and got some better substrate picture below. Also got some root fertilizer, so took out a bunch of sand used some for Aquascaping and then put down fertilizer and then the new substrate.

Then did some Aquascaping and setup the tank now. Picture below. I used the plants I had around, looking to get something to carpet in the front area soon.

Setup the atomic v3 regulator on my 10lb cylinder and installed a check valve and bubble counter. Currently have it at 2 bps and using a spiral bubble ladder. Possibly considering getting the atomic diffuser from green leaf in the near future. I'm surprised by the atomic regulator with the needle valve full closed I was still getting about 1.5bps I thought there would be a lot more fine adjustment then I'm having but still better then what I had.

Any and all input is greatly appreciated. My only current concern is the light. I have a t5 coral life dual running 6700k but the tank depth is 17" do you think this will be enough to get a nice thick carpet or should i grab another dual t5 and run 6500k having both on 8 hours a day ?

Also could a mod move this possibly to the tank journals section Thanks !!


----------

